# "River Gap" Winterberg



## ders (4. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin,

ich würde mich dieses Jahr gerne an den "River Gap" in Winterberg (unterer Teil der North Shore) wagen, und würde dazu gerne ein paar Erfahrungen hören.
Ist es "schwer", diesen zu springen? Wie kann man sich darauf vorbereiten?
Wie schnell fährt man ihn an? etc?

lg
ders


----------



## Chainzuck (4. Januar 2016)

Servus,
Komme aus Wberg. Das Gap sieht find ich schlimmer aus, als es ist. Eigentlich ist es perfekt gebaut, d.h hast du den nötigen Speed und springst ganz normal, locker, neutral, dann passt es einfach und du wirst dich nachher fragen, warum du überhaupt gezögert hast (so ging es mir jedenfalls).
Ich trete 3-4 mal feste rein und lass mich dann einfach rollen. Je nach deiner Erfahrung mit Gaps wirst du dir vlt unsicher sein wegen Speed, war ich auch. Aber Gott sei Dank ist man in Wberg ja nie alleine und man kann sich bei anderen angucken, wie schnell man sein muss oder sich ggf "ziehen lassen".
Also wie gesagt fahrtechnisch ist das Gap keine besondere Sache und risikotechnisch den richtigen Speed vorausgesetzt auch nicht (im Vergleich zum Roadgap in Wberg).
Und natürlich im trockenen üben, sonst ist die Northshore echt fies, wobei das ich das Gap in nassen sogar für sicherer halte, als die super schmierige Holzumfahrung. Da hab ich schon einige Stürze drauf gesehen.
viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (5. Januar 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Servus,
> Komme aus Wberg. Das Gap sieht find ich schlimmer aus, als es ist. Eigentlich ist es perfekt gebaut, d.h hast du den nötigen Speed und springst ganz normal, locker, neutral, dann passt es einfach und du wirst dich nachher fragen, warum du überhaupt gezögert hast (so ging es mir jedenfalls).
> Ich trete 3-4 mal feste rein und lass mich dann einfach rollen. Je nach deiner Erfahrung mit Gaps wirst du dir vlt unsicher sein wegen Speed, war ich auch. Aber Gott sei Dank ist man in Wberg ja nie alleine und man kann sich bei anderen angucken, wie schnell man sein muss oder sich ggf "ziehen lassen".
> Also wie gesagt fahrtechnisch ist das Gap keine besondere Sache und risikotechnisch den richtigen Speed vorausgesetzt auch nicht (im Vergleich zum Roadgap in Wberg).
> ...


Vielen Dank! Das sind ja schon tolle Innformationen. Das heisst dann aber auch, dass es nicht ausreicht, wenn mann runter "rollt" also nur den Schwung vom Abhang mitnimmt.
Bin gespannt und hoffe, dass der Winter kurz wird 

lg


----------



## Chainzuck (5. Januar 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Das sind ja schon tolle Innformationen. Das heisst dann aber auch, dass es nicht ausreicht, wenn mann runter "rollt" also nur den Schwung vom Abhang mitnimmt.
> Bin gespannt und hoffe, dass der Winter kurz wird
> 
> lg


Ja ohne treten geht nicht.
Mal schaun was der Winter bringt. Noch hats ja keinen Schnee hier, aber es scheint so als würde sich der Winter hier in den letzten Jahren immer weiter nach hinten verlagern. Kein Schnee bis Januar, aber dann Skibetrieb bis Ostern.....


----------



## ders (5. Januar 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Ja ohne treten geht nicht.
> Mal schaun was der Winter bringt. Noch hats ja keinen Schnee hier, aber es scheint so als würde sich der Winter hier in den letzten Jahren immer weiter nach hinten verlagern. Kein Schnee bis Januar, aber dann Skibetrieb bis Ostern.....


Okay Danke Dir! Dann suche ich mir für meinen ersten Sprung einen "Hasen" 
Hier in Hamburg liegt der Schnee schon, verkehrte Welt...


----------



## CDRacer (5. Januar 2016)

Es geht schon ohne treten, zumindest bin ich dieses Jahr dort so darüber gekommen. Allerdings hängt das alles auch immer davon ab, ob man die Anfahrt zum pushen nutzt und wie aktiv man abspringt.
Am besten stellst du dich an die Anfahrt und beobachtest mal einige Fahrer, dadurch solltest du das ganze schon sehr gut einschätzen können. Schwierig ist der Sprung an sich definitiv nicht.


----------



## ders (5. Januar 2016)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Es geht schon ohne treten, zumindest bin ich dieses Jahr dort so darüber gekommen. Allerdings hängt das alles auch immer davon ab, ob man die Anfahrt zum pushen nutzt und wie aktiv man abspringt.
> Am besten stellst du dich an die Anfahrt und beobachtest mal einige Fahrer, dadurch solltest du das ganze schon sehr gut einschätzen können. Schwierig ist der Sprung an sich definitiv nicht.


Danke! Bei mir ist es glaube ich eine Kopfsache, muss ja irgendwie die "3-5" Meter überbrücken.


----------



## xtccc (5. Januar 2016)

3-4 x treten, rollen lassen und weit voraus gucken....dann isses ganz easy


----------



## ders (5. Januar 2016)

xtccc schrieb:


> 3-4 x treten, rollen lassen und weit voraus gucken....dann isses ganz easy


Danke!
Werde es auf jeden Fall probieren, toll wäre es natürlich, wenn man die Weite vorher in dem Park testen könnte.


----------



## ijohn (5. Januar 2016)

In der Mitte vom Slopestyle gibt es son Stepdown da kann man sich ganz gut an die Weite rantasten oder sonst die Tableline ganz rechts im Übungsparcours.


----------



## ders (5. Januar 2016)

ijohn schrieb:


> In der Mitte vom Slopestyle gibt es son Stepdown da kann man sich ganz gut an die Weite rantasten oder sonst die Tableline ganz rechts im Übungsparcours.


Super, vielen Danke für deine und eure Hilfe!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (6. Januar 2016)

Ich biege oben in Schrittgeschwindigkeit ein und lasse ab dort rollen und pushe ein wenig bei der ersten Welle. Dann einfach ohne rumzuhampeln draufhalten. Das fühlt sich dann so an, als ob man die ganze Zeit Bodenkontakt gehabt hätte und man landet total weich und auch nicht zu nah am nächsten Kicker.
Am leichtesten ist es, wenn Du hinter jemandem her fährst, der das schonmal gemacht hat.
Ich habe den gesamten Track irgendwann mal mitgeschnitten:


----------



## ders (8. Januar 2016)

Danke dir!
Tolles Video.
Ich greife mir beim nächsten Mal einfach einen "Hasen" und fahre hinterher!

lg


----------



## mef (14. Mai 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Das Gap sieht find ich schlimmer aus, als es ist. Eigentlich ist es perfekt gebaut, d.h hast du den nötigen Speed und springst ganz normal, locker, neutral, dann passt es einfach und du wirst dich nachher fragen, warum du überhaupt gezögert hast


besten dank für den post. hast mir die (absolut unberechtigte) angst genommen. bin es letzte woche mal gefahren, ist ja echt mega easy


----------



## klmp77 (26. Mai 2016)

Muß man aktiv springen oder kann man einfach (beschleunigt) drüberrollen?


----------



## mef (27. Mai 2016)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Muß man aktiv springen oder kann man einfach (beschleunigt) drüberrollen?


Kannst so drüber rollen, ist so sauber gebaut das du automatisch passend drüber kommst


----------



## klmp77 (27. Mai 2016)

Man muss halt auch noch bis zum Schluss dran glauben...
Danke für die Info, ich werde es dann mal drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich komme gerade wieder hier vorbei. 4 Jahre sind vergangen. Am 27.05. fahre ich zufällig mal wieder hin. Vermutlich springt meine 9jährige Begleitung das Ding vor mir...


----------



## ders (21. Mai 2020)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Man muss halt auch noch bis zum Schluss dran glauben...
> Danke für die Info, ich werde es dann mal drauf ankommen lassen.


 Vielleicht sollten wir eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen und gemeinsam den Gap in Angriff nehmen


----------



## klmp77 (21. Mai 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen und gemeinsam den Gap in Angriff nehmen



Du zuerst!


----------



## ders (21. Mai 2020)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Du zuerst!


Aber nur mit Applaus und Anfeuern


----------



## klmp77 (21. Mai 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Applaus und Anfeuern



Das ist ja dann das Mindeste ?


----------



## mad raven (20. September 2020)

Bin es heute zum ersten mal gesprungen. 
Erfahrung 1: mit genügend Speed ist es entspannt.
Erfahrung 2: ohne nicht. 
Erfahrung 3: man kann die Landung casen ohne sich lang zu legen. 

Vor zwei Monaten bin ich  nicht davon ausgegangen  dass ich es dieses Jahr überhaupt mache


----------

